# Help... dad being nasty.



## Meandmyboy87

Help , ok so me and my sons dad split over 2 years ago .. he went off with the girl from work she dumped him weeks later but now they are best friends... yeah right hes taking anything he can get now hes got a new girl on the go hes being nasty he wont pay me my money for our son he always has and hes using i paid u this month which yes he did 4 weeks ago hes always paid me every 4 weeks now calling me lazy because i dont have a job , ive been looking but im also studying and i work at a place with my course but its unpaid. Now he barely sees his son but its usually with me around as he doesnt look after him well usually makes him cry and what not ive never stopped him having him but he just cant be bothered but now with this arguments and me saying im going to CMS hes being nasty and im scared he will want our son over nite now my question is can i stop him? he lives in a shared out with the girl he went off with mom and her bf. yes thats weird but the guy is really not nice and i dont want my son around that family and he gets upset if im not with him for bed time im hoping he doesnt but hes so unpredictable i dont know what to do anymore, i dont slee thru stress , my son is my world and i want to protect him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Id take him to court. You dont have any rights to stop him personally, but if hes neglectful and emotionally abusive and cohabitating with someone of the opposite sex who isnt married then you legally have some ground to minimize or get supervised visitation. You also can get child support mandated to the point they just take it straight out of his paycheck if he isnt paying. But if you start withholding your son without going to court and he decides to go to court, you end up looking bad and hell get more time.

Not a lawyer btw but my suggestion is start doing free consults with lawyers. Find one who can work out a payment plan and that you think is good.


----------



## Meandmyboy87

Ive never stopped him seeing his son he just chooses not too.... ive told him im going for child maintenance and now is telling everyone ive threatened him with it... No i just think he should pay for his son.


----------



## DobbyForever

Let him tell people that. It only makes him look like an a*hole. Hugs. I empathize. Im dealing with my own a*hole dad.


----------

